# Starting from Zero



## Mythopoet (Aug 31, 2014)

Here's an excellent blog post by David Gaughran about starting out as a brand new author self-publishing and "how to get the ball rolling". He offers a simple 10 step plan for the new author. It's a glimpse into the material he'll be covering in the revised version of his self-publishing guide Let's Get Digital which will launch Sept. 17. (If you've already bought the current ebook version of Let's Get Digital, it will automatically update to the new version.) I highly recommend Let's Get Digital and David's blog for anyone interested in self-publishing. He's one of the smartest voices of the indie community.

Starting From Zero | David Gaughran


----------



## Chessie (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Mythopoet! I've been on the search for a good "how to" guide on self-publishing, so I'll make sure to check his out!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 1, 2014)

I've emailed him back and forth and this guy knows a lot and has a lot to offer.  I recommend his books for those who aren't quite sure what to do with their stories.  Really solid advice here.


----------



## Fyle (Sep 29, 2014)

Ya. This looks like a good one. Thanks for the post.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Sep 29, 2014)

David Gaughran is a wonderful resource for self-pubbers, but the business is changing so fast that a how-to book will be out of date before it's even published. What worked last year or last month or even last week may change on Amazon's whim.

For instance, number 1 on his list, to get ten sales so that the Also Bought list kicks in? Already out of date. There is no longer a magic number where Also Boughts will appear. That simple rule has vanished and become yet another unfathomable part of Amazon's algorithm process. 

However, you're still better off following his advice than not.


----------



## psychotick (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Pauline,

The number for Amazon's algorhythms to put you on the "also boughts" has changed. Ten sales gets you on to the list of "also views" - i.e. customers who viewed this book also viewed ... Twenty sales now gets you on to the "also bought" list. These numbers have been pretty stable for the last year or so. And in my view they will remain that way. It's to do with numbers. 

If only five people have bought your book then you've only got the other purchases of five people to work with - and they may not all buy anything - which means you could end up with a list of less than one page width of also boughts - which looks bad.

As for my understanding of that comment I keep wondering when he says get to ten sales as quickly as possible - just how does he expect newby authors to do that - get their friends to buy them? Many new books by new authors are incredibly slow to start selling.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Sep 29, 2014)

psychotick said:


> The number for Amazon's algorhythms to put you on the "also boughts" has changed. Ten sales gets you on to the list of "also views" - i.e. customers who viewed this book also viewed ... Twenty sales now gets you on to the "also bought" list. These numbers have been pretty stable for the last year or so. And in my view they will remain that way.



Except that they haven't. Whatever number it is now, it's way more than 20. I've got twice that on the US Amazon site, and I'm still on 'also viewed'. There are people with 100 or more still on 'also viewed'. Something has changed in the last few weeks. There are many people grumbling about it on Kboards.

'Stable' is not a word I'd dare to apply to Amazon's algorithms.


----------



## psychotick (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Pauline,

I look forward to finding out. I put my latest out thirty six hours ago and hit my ten sales about five hours ago. And the also viewed kicked in right on schedule. Will check again tomorrow and see if the also boughts have kicked in. If this has changed it's new, since I put my previous work out two months ago and everything worked as normal.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## psychotick (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,

Well over twenty sales now and a fair number of borrows, and still on the also viewed. Maybe it's just slow?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 2, 2014)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well over twenty sales now and a fair number of borrows, and still on the also viewed. Maybe it's just slow?
> 
> Cheers, Greg.



Maybe it takes into account previous books you've written/sold? (just guessing/speculating)


----------



## psychotick (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

Just checked and it's now also bought. Don't know when exactly it clicked over because I wasn't paying close attention, but it's likely to be around thirty sales and quite a few borrows (fifteen / twenty?).

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Oct 5, 2014)

psychotick said:


> Just checked and it's now also bought. Don't know when exactly it clicked over because I wasn't paying close attention, but it's likely to be around thirty sales and quite a few borrows (fifteen / twenty?).



And mine is still on 'Also viewed' :-( Although Amazon.ca shows Also boughts after precisely one sale there. {Shrug} I'm not sure whether the borrows count; logically, Also boughts should just apply to sales, but since when was Amazon logical?


----------

